# Awww or eeeew ???



## The_Phantom (Sep 12, 2003)

I found this article on Oprah.com (and the show today) LOOK at this tiny dog! Im not sure if I should say aaaaaw or eeeeeW ! 

Yorkshire terrier Tiny Pinocchio is easily a contender for "smallest dog in the world," weighing around one pound, and full-grown, about the size of a soda can! He is so small, he eats baby food and lives in a bird cage! Owner Linda said she always believed he would make it. "When he was about seven weeks old, we realized he had a large soft spot, and the vet didn't think he would make it. I just believed. I told the vet I will do everything I can to keep him here. He's 14 months old."


----------



## kellygirl (Sep 12, 2003)

Looks like the flower is weighing his head down!  

That's pretty cute though, actually.

-Kelly


----------



## MrDeranged (Sep 12, 2003)

Quick, someone get a hungry _T. blondi_ ;P

It looks like a head with legs... 

Scott


----------



## Immortal_sin (Sep 12, 2003)

I can't imagine GROOMING something that small....


----------



## The_Phantom (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kellygirl _
> *Looks like the flower is weighing his head down!
> 
> That's pretty cute though, actually.
> ...



ROFL! Thats funny Kelly. I think your right though, it must wiegh a ton to that tiny dog! (rat ?)


----------



## spider (Sep 12, 2003)

NO NO Not a hungry t.blondi! a hungry t. apophysis!

 Or goliath frog a goliath frog would easily out weigh that dog!
 A full grown goliath frog weighs in at about  7 to 8 Lbs !
 Thats a big frog and one of my favs!
 Later,


----------



## Inuleki (Sep 12, 2003)

ich... it's a long-haired rat.... or a field-goal waiting to happen...

(hate yippy dogs)


----------



## Cooper (Sep 12, 2003)

I am with you there! I have a big dog (110 pounder) pure mutt and she is OK  with other dogs until those other little ******* dogs then she goes nuts. Not that she is a bad dog, but she is not a feefee liker.(feefee is what we call the little yappy dogs.)


----------



## Inuleki (Sep 12, 2003)

yeah, when i think dog i think either 200 lb. Great Dane, or a beagle... nothing smaller than a beagle...


----------



## Valael (Sep 13, 2003)

I'd have to say ew.


I hate dogs as it is (Even though I'm forced to live with three) and that thing is just absolutely hideous.  Especially those teeth hanging out, you just know it's going to nip your fingers if you come near it.





Give it to a T. Blondi, large frog, or even a snake and I'll be happy once again. ;P


----------



## Jakob (Sep 13, 2003)

ewwww....old people dog...


----------



## Crotalus (Sep 13, 2003)

A freak. I´d put it to sleep.

/Lelle


----------



## The_Phantom (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Valael _
> *I'd have to say ew.
> 
> 
> ...


Actually thats its nose not its teeth  .

I cant stand dogs, (except on an individual basis) but I prefer big ones over little ones with few exceptions. I do like those particular dogs, but that on is just wierd looking!

Check it out, this dog has its own website ! (it looks cuter in its other pics) I dont care for the site,...I think its that song playing >< Here


----------



## looseyfur (Sep 13, 2003)

my dog drops bigger duces then that...

ew.

should have put a vote to this post...

so I could vote for eww ... I have always wanted to do that.

 

loo


----------



## Nixy (Sep 13, 2003)

Thats not a dog.... thats how you clean your plumbing,,, just stick that thing on a rod and....

This,,,,, is a dog.


----------



## Nixy (Sep 13, 2003)

"'Um,,,,,, My chair. I'm peoples too ya know mom.....'"


----------



## Nixy (Sep 13, 2003)

What the twins called the pup pup mooshy schmoochy face.....


----------



## Cooper (Sep 13, 2003)

Or as my Dad would say "thats not a dog, thats a dogs eat!"


----------



## The_Phantom (Sep 13, 2003)

What a sweet faced dog NixY!


----------



## Nixy (Sep 14, 2003)

Hehe Cooper. My granny used to say that. 

Thank you SS. Bear bear was a Wonderful big warm lump of slobbery love. 
He Loved his babies. 
And they Loved their pup pup bed. Literaly almost every night they fell asleep on him and if they didn't go to him to loung, he would walk up and start butting his head under them until they did.

Ya know..... I think that lil soda can done may just be about the size of his nose,,,, no more then a bite at the most,,,, He ate bigger kibbles.....


----------



## Nixy (Sep 14, 2003)




----------



## Inuleki (Sep 14, 2003)

okay... not much of a dog person so excuse my ignorance... that's a great pyranese right?


----------



## Nixy (Sep 14, 2003)

Yes Inuleki, right on the money. Beautiful gentle giants. 
I know alot of None dog people that were just charmed by him. I ot the usual remarks. "Oh Damn! Who do you feed to him?" And "Is he taking you for a nice walk?" Or "That Is a dog right?" Or "Where's your saddle?"


----------



## Inuleki (Sep 14, 2003)

i like big *SWEET* dogs.... just never had one.

if i had a house instead of an apartment, i probly would have snagged a puppy G.P. when i saw him at the pet store (he was my bud, we played whenever i went in there until they sold him)

they're gorgeous puppies!

-Joshua


----------



## noboyscout (Sep 14, 2003)

I agree , that's what I would call "rat dog". I preferr the working breeds my self.


----------



## indigoeyes (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nixy _
> * I ot the usual remarks. "Oh Damn! Who do you feed to him?" And "Is he taking you for a nice walk?" Or "That Is a dog right?" Or "Where's your saddle?" *


I used to get that about my Great Dane. She weighed about 180lbs. She was the biggest baby, too. She would crawl in bed with me at night if she got cold. And she was a blanket hog! My favorite comment was always, "Oh wow! It's a miniature horse!" to which I would respond, "Actaully, she's bigger than miniature horses." well, it was true!

But very beautiful dog, Nixy! I always say, if it doesn't out-weigh me, it's not a real dog.


----------



## Gillian (Sep 14, 2003)

Unfortunately,
  The poor thing looks like a victim of careless inbreeding.. Myself, I prefer big dogs...
Peace, Light & Eternal Love..
Gillian 
)0(


----------



## spider (Sep 14, 2003)

DANG!!! 


 That is a huge dog! 
Later,


----------



## Valael (Sep 15, 2003)

Almost makes me want one...


But ugh.. I hate that dog smell.  Every time I pet a dog, I have to go wash my hands because the smell drives me absolutely nuts.

How badly does that thing shed?


----------



## Nixy (Sep 15, 2003)

Big dogs are great dogs. And pyranese are my favorite breed. 

Valael, snowdrifts when the weather warms, but a good regulare brushing keeps it down. I found it easy with on of those petting/combing gloves. Sit and watch a movie with pup and kids, your petting pup Anyway, why not make it productive.
The Tough WORK brushes were after a bath. LOL.

Then you get This...


----------



## Buspirone (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crotalus _
> *A freak. I´d put it to sleep.
> 
> /Lelle *


I have to agree.


----------



## Marc_C (Sep 15, 2003)

Everyone is looking at it wrong. Its just an incredibly large coke can.


----------



## The_Phantom (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marcus-sparkus _
> *Everyone is looking at it wrong. Its just an incredibly large coke can. *


No its not, its only one of those 355 ml ones!


----------



## Jakob (Sep 15, 2003)

Picture that thing totally hairless! If someone could photoshop that hehe...

Jake


----------



## Marc_C (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spider_savior _
> *No its not, its only one of those 355 ml ones! *


It's official, I'm not a funny person...


----------



## The_Phantom (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marcus-sparkus _
> *It's official, I'm not a funny person... *


Oh Im sorry that was a joke!


----------



## Marc_C (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spider_savior _
> *Oh Im sorry that was a joke!  *


Maybe I shoulda used one of those smile thingies.


----------



## Inuleki (Sep 16, 2003)

nah... i laughed about the big coke can suggestion.. thought it had a lot of humor to it   as sarcastic as it is...


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Sep 22, 2003)

*eeeeew*

I also hate little ankle biters.....If you want a dog seems like most of the big ones have the best personalities......


----------

